# Paper Mache Day Three, Part Two



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

By the time I had separated the skulls I was pretty bummed. It seemed that some were disastrous but some turned out pretty good. Then I remembered a particular skull from my first attempts a few years ago. I believe it tore into 7 or 8 pieces and for some reason I refused to throw it away. One day I decided to tackle it and with the help of a hot glue gun and some paper towels I was able to bandage it up and it turned out alright.

View attachment 193831


So I grabbed the masking tape and began to patch all the torn areas

View attachment 193832


I went to the utility room to grab a few paper towels when the used dryer sheets I've been saving caught my eye. I began saving them last year as I was dying to try and use them with the paste and now I would get my chance. 

View attachment 193833


I tore the dryer sheets into pieces and began the "bandaging" process. This is the one I split in the middle and it was pretty unstable, so I placed the half back on the skull with hopes that it would dry without becoming deformed.

View attachment 193834


Here's Sarah, my mannequin head all taped back together. 

View attachment 193835


Progress at the end of the day. 

So now's the time to reflect and try and figure out where I messed up.  I really like the sturdiness of the skulls with the two criss-crossed layers of mache, but maybe I should go for a single layer next time. Maybe I should forget about doing the bottom of the skulls at this stage as that can always be done later. So I leave you with several thoughts and ideas running through my head about how to make this work out.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking good thus far! I can see a few materials here I'll absolutely have to make sure I keep on hand!


----------

